# UFC Mock Up



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

When I first saw this, for a moment it looked real. Question is, are the moves realistic in terms of a bout, or is just the usual Playstation Hollywood stuff. Some nice elbows in there. Yes I know it is a game, just wondering realistic or not is it in terms of the moves.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jan 1, 2015)

The individual techniques are realistic - because they built on motion capture from actual athletes. What isn't realistic is how they are put together in the fight. There's no setups, feints, counters, counters to counters, natural flow between techniques, all the things that make an attempted technique actually succeed. For purposes of the game, you just mash the right button combination at the right time and the technique works. You never have to set it up.


----------



## Danny T (Jan 1, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The individual techniques are realistic - because they built on motion capture from actual athletes. What isn't realistic is how they are put together in the fight. There's no setups, feints, counters, counters to counters, natural flow between techniques, all the things that make an attempted technique actually succeed. For purposes of the game, you just mash the right button combination at the right time and the technique works. You never have to set it up.


The movements are choppy, robotic like not smooth also the characters seem to almost be posing in many positions. I don't get any pleasure viewing contrived action.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 1, 2015)

A family pointed the vid to me. No doubt it would be the same as his wrestling games, button bashing!


----------



## Buka (Jan 3, 2015)

What great graphics (is that the right word?), looks so cool.

If they had that stuff when I was a teenager I'd probably never go out.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 3, 2015)

Buka said:


> What great graphics (is that the right word?), looks so cool.
> 
> If they had that stuff when I was a teenager I'd probably never go out.



Yes Buka, or GFX for short.


----------

